# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟΥ

## radioamateur

Όποιος γνωρίζει για την ιστορία περισσότερες τεχνικές πληροφορίες για την κατασκευή του ας αναφέρει.

----------


## Chris Valis

http://www.radiofono.gr/museum/polutexneio.htm

----------


## tzitzikas

αυτο που φενεται στην φωτο παντως δεν ειναι 4 807. η συχνοτητα ηταν 1050 khz

----------


## itta-vitta

Τον πομπό του πολυτεχνείου το είχε κατασκευάσει ο Γιώργος ο easy rider, ραδιοπειρα(ματισ)τής των μεσαίων. Τον είχα γνωρίσει κάποτε πριν από 27-28 χρόνια στου Βασίλη στο Μοναστηράκι. Γνωριζόταν με τον Βασίλη. Εργαζόταν στην ερτ. Πριν από 2-3 χρόνια τον είδα στην τηλεόραση σε μια εκπομπή επετείου για το πολυτεχνείο. Στην ερτ εξακολουθει να εργάζεται. Είναι μάλιστα προϊστάμενος ή δ/ντης σε κάποιο τμήμα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά απ' ότι μου είχε πει, ήταν μηχάνημα με μια 6λ6 και μια ή δύο 807.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Έχω σε φωτογραφία ό,τι απόμεινε από τον ιστορικό πομπό του Πολυτεχνείου μετά την επέμβαση του στρατού αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία λόγω μεγέθους του αρχείου. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από "Τα Νέα" της εποχής. Τα δύο σασί που εικονίζονται είναι παλιά ραδιόφωνα. Αυτό το μικρό σασί που είναι μπροστά από τον ενισχυτή DUBLEX είναι από ραδιόφωνο λυχνιών μπαταρίας (1,5/90V). Το άλλο είναι από ραδιόφωνο με λυχνίες σειράς (12SA7, 12SK7 κλπ).

----------


## itta-vitta

Δείτε εδώ:

http://www.athina984fm.gr/mouseio/polutexneio.htm

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Το όργανο που είχε μπροστά του ο Γιώργος ο Easy Rider (που φαίνεται στη σελίδα του μουσείου Αθήνα 984) μάλλον ήταν γέφυρα RLC της General Radio. Ένα τέτοιο είχαμε στο Πανεπιστήμιο όταν ήμουν φοιτητής. Εκτός από μέτρηση αυτεπαγωγών και χωρητικοτήτων, μπορούσε να παράγει ή να μετρήσει συχνότητες με τη μέθοδο της συμβολής με αρκετή ακρίβεια. Το διακρότημα ανιχνευόταν με τα ακουστικά που φορούσε ο Γιώργος και εκεί που μηδενιζόταν η συχνότητα του ήχου μπορούσαμε να διαβάσουμε τη συχνότητα του ταλαντωτή που ήταν ίδια μα τη συχνότητα προς μέτρηση. Ο ενισχυτής που φαίνεται μπροστά από τον εκφωνητή στη άλλη φωτογραφία είναι σίγουρα Philips, πιθανόν ο EL6400 ή παρόμοιος. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία που έχω από φωτοτυπία των "Νέων" μετά τη διάλυση του σταθμού αλλά εικονίζονται γεννήτριες συχνοτήτων, παλμογράφος, ένα διαλυμένο σασί πομπού με μια 6L6 δεξιά και κάποιες άλλες απροσδιόριστες λυχνίες που δεν φαίνονται καθαρά, μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές, ένα αναποδογυρισμένο σασί μείκτη-διαμορφωτή με 8 ποτενσιόμετρα, διακόπτη και λαμπάκι, άπειρα καλώδια , μετασχηματιστές και μπουκάλια από κόκα-κόλα...

Edit 21/12/08: Ένα τέτοιο ενισχυτή Philips μετέτρεψα σε ενισχυτή μουσικών οργάνων πρόσφατα με καταπληκτικό αποτέλεσμα...
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43371

----------


## Πέτροs

Με δυσκολια και εν μεσω πολλων παρασιτων περναγε στην Α Αττικη, σαν ονειρο θυμαμαι τιs ακροασειs αυτεs, πρεπει να ηταν
σχετικα μικρο μηχανημα, αλλα, τα καταφερε μια χαρα!!!

Καλημερα και καλη βδομαδα σ ολουs!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τα παράσιτα γίνονταν από το χουντικό στρατό (το γνωστό σφύριγμα στην κλασσική ηχογράφηση). Εκείνη την εποχή ο στρατός της χούντας έκανε παρεμβολές και στην Deutche Welle που μετέδιδε πρόγραμμα στην ελληνική γλώσσα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τελικά τα κατάφερα! Συμπίεσα αρκετά την εικόνα του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού και την ανεβάζω ευθύς αμέσως. Δυστυχώς όμως η μεγάλη συμπίεση είναι σε βάρος της ποιότητας...

----------

dinos.liaskos (21-01-18), 

ioannischristo (17-11-12), 

Νίκος-Λάρισα (26-10-12), 

makisvl (15-02-14)

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Βρήκα αυτό το άρθρο στο Διαδίκτυο σχετικά με το Γιώργο Κυρλάκη, τον θρυλικό Easy Rider που κατασκεύασε τον ιστορικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Πολυτεχνείου το 1973. Γράφεται ότι δεν ζει πια. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό;

"Φορος τιμης στο Πολυτεχνειο

ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΝΕΟΙ ΞΕΚΗΝΙΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ  ΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΕ ΤΟΝ ΡΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΙΔΑ ΜΑΣ. ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΒΑΣΙΚΗ ΑΙΤΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΧΟΥΝΤΑ!!!
ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ  ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΞΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ. ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ ΑΠΟΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΠΟΥ  ΤΗΝ ΕΔΩΣΕ Ο ΞΑΔΕΛΦΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΥΡΛΑΚΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΤΑΞΕ ΤΟΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΙΚΟ ΣΤΑΘΜΟ *ΔΕΙΤΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΩΡΑ*. ΕΧΩ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΟ!!!"

http://www-nea-gi-gr.pblogs.gr/2007/...ghrwthhke.html
http://www.acrobase.gr/showthread.php?t=13428

----------


## fender

καλο και απο τους ανθρώπους μέσα στα πραγματα πλησιάζει και η επαίτειος τώρα αλλα είναι πανηγυρι πια η κατάσταση τελος παντον

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ανεβάζω μια ιστορική φωτογραφία από το ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Πολυτεχνείου αμοντάριστη. Συνήθως σε εφημερίδες εμφανιζόταν ο Easy Rider μπροστά από τη γεννήτρια-συχνόμετρο της General Radio να ελέγχει το σήμα του σταθμού αλλά είχε περικοπεί η ταμπέλα που βλέπετε δεξιά στο τραπέζι. Η ταμπέλα γράφει "Συνάδελφοι μια παράκληση μην καταστρέφετε τα όργανα και έπιπλα" και η επιγραφή συνήθως δεν φαίνεται σε δημοσιεύσεις της πασίγνωστης φωτογραφίας στις εφημερίδες. Με τις καταστροφές που έγιναν πρόσφατα, η φωτογραφία μπορεί να είναι και πάλι λίγο επίκαιρη. Η φωτογραφία υπάρχει στην έκθεση για τα 70 χρόνια της ελληνικής ραδιοφωνίας στο Ζάππειο μαζί με άλλα πολλά ενδιαφέροντα....

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Με δυσκολια και εν μεσω πολλων παρασιτων περναγε στην Α Αττικη, σαν ονειρο θυμαμαι τιs ακροασειs αυτεs, πρεπει να ηταν
> σχετικα μικρο μηχανημα, αλλα, τα καταφερε μια χαρα!!!...




Στην περιοχή μεταξύ Γαλατσίου και Άνω Κυψέλης ακουγόταν άνετα και καθαρά, σε μικρό τρανζιστοράκι χωρίς κεραία. (Εννοείται με το volume πολύ χαμηλά):

_ 

_ΤΟ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ

Γέμισε φως
το σκοτεινό μου δωμάτιο,

σαν άκουσα τυχαία
τη δροσερή σας φωνή

να μας καλεί
απ' το μικρό τρανζίστορ,

που τόχα σιγά
μην ακουστεί απ' έξω.

----------


## weather1967

Να συμπληρώσω και εγω κατι,αν και ετεροχρονισμενα τωρα ειδα το post  :Sad: .
Στην φωτο που εδειξε ο φιλος radioamateur δεξια διακρινονται 2 μεταβλητοι πυκνωτες ,ενας μετασχηματιστης πιο περα ,και τερμα δεξια ξαπλωμενη μια λυχνια 807 (ο Θρυλλος των AM) και το μαυρο αντικειμενο δεξια μπροστα ειναι ηλεκτρολυτικος πυκωτης ελαίου.
Και αριστερα διακρινεται το πηνιο συντονισμου της κεραιας ,γιατι για τους 1050 KHZ σιγουρα η κεραια δεν θα ηταν στο αυτο μηκος κυματος.
Τι θυμαμαι αν βλεπω Doublex ενισχυτες by Douvlidis Nεα Φιλαδέλφεια city  :Rolleyes: 

Τα υπολοιπα τα ειπατε εσεις παιδια

----------


## antonis_p

> Τι θυμαμαι αν βλεπω Doublex ενισχυτες by Douvlidis Nεα Φιλαδέλφεια city



ο οποίος υπάρχει ακόμα, φυσικά χωρίς τα εργαστήριά του. Ούτε το γωνιακό ούτε το άλλο το μεγάλο. Έχει βρει ένα υπόγειο και χαίρεται όταν κάποιος πηγαίνει μέχρι εκεί και του ζητάει να του φτιάξει ένα τροφοδοτικό ή έναν ενισχυτή!

----------


## weather1967

> ο οποίος υπάρχει ακόμα, φυσικά χωρίς τα εργαστήριά του. Ούτε το γωνιακό ούτε το άλλο το μεγάλο. Έχει βρει ένα υπόγειο και χαίρεται όταν κάποιος πηγαίνει μέχρι εκεί και του ζητάει να του φτιάξει ένα τροφοδοτικό ή έναν ενισχυτή!



Αυτο ειναι ευχαριστω νεο,γιατι περναγα απο εκει και δεν τα ειχα δει να υφιστανται ακομα ,και νομιζα οτι ο ανθρωπος βγηκε στην συνταξη και τα παρατησε,(αν και φανταζομαι οτι ειναι ηδη συνταξιουχος γιατι απο τοτε ηταν μεγαλος ανθρωπος),αλλα τελικα το μερακι αν το εχει καποιος μεσα του δεν το αφηνει ευκολα .

----------


## radioamateur

Χούντα δεν θυμάμαι, μα ούτε ελευθερία, της Μεταπολίτευσης καημένη γενιά…
Θυμάμαι, όμως, παιδάκι τη μάνα μου να κλαίει «για τα παιδιά που σκοτώσανε», θυμάμαι σʼ άλλη μια εικόνα τον πατέρα μου, την επόμενη χρονιά να ντύνεται για να φύγει για την Κύπρο, «μπαμπά, θα με πάρεις μαζί σου;»…
Όχι, χούντα δεν θυμάμαι. Θυμάμαι, όμως, όσα διάβασα μετά, στο νου μου, στα αφτιά και στην καρδιά μου έρχονται φωνές, κλάματα, κλαγγές, τραγούδια και νότες από ηχητικά ντοκουμέντα. 

*Ο ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός, τα γεγονότα* 

H λειτουργία του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού που έστησαν οι φοιτητές μέσα στο Πολυτεχνείο, την Πέμπτη 15 Νοεμβρίου, δίνει νέα ποιότητα στην εξέγερση και τη μετατρέπει από φοιτητική σε παλλαϊκή. Χάρη στον ισχυρό πομπό του, όλη σχεδόν η πρωτεύουσα ακούει για πρώτη φορά - ύστερα από 6½ χρόνια - τη φωνή των Ελεύθερων Πολιορκημένων. Ακούει λόγο για Δημοκρατία, Ανεξαρτησία, Λαϊκή Κυριαρχία, Κοινωνική Δικαιοσύνη. Η Μαρία Δαμανάκη και ο Δημήτρης Παπαχρήστος είναι οι γνωστοί στο ευρύ κοινό εκφωνητές του Πολυτεχνείου. Ωστόσο, καθοριστικός ήταν ο ρόλος του «τρίτου» του σταθμού, του σκηνοθέτη Λάμπρου Παπαδημητράκη. Πλήθη λαού συρρέουν έξω από το Πολυτεχνείο. Καταλαμβάνουν τα πεζοδρόμια και σιγά-σιγά ξεχύνονται στο οδόστρωμα. H χούντα ανησυχεί, αλλά τα έχει χαμένα. Διστάζει να επιτεθεί και να καταστρέψει την «πολιτική της βιτρίνα». Την Παρασκευή 16 Νοεμβρίου 1973, η εξέγερση φτάνει στο αποκορύφωμά της. H Συντονιστική Επιτροπή του Πολυτεχνείου καλεί από τον ραδιοσταθμό της τους εργαζομένους και τον λαό να συσπειρωθούν γύρω από τους φοιτητές και διακηρύσσει την απαίτηση του ελληνικού λαού για: «άμεση παύση του τυραννικού καθεστώτος της χούντας και παράλληλη εγκαθίδρυση της λαϊκής κυριαρχίας και της εθνικής ανεξαρτησίας». Ο χώρος γύρω από το Πολυτεχνείο καταλαμβάνεται από χιλιάδες λαού. H κυκλοφορία των αυτοκινήτων στην οδό Πατησίων και στους γύρω δρόμους διακόπτεται οριστικά. Αρχίζουν συγκρούσεις με την Αστυνομία. Οι διαδηλωτές στήνουν οδοφράγματα στους γύρω δρόμους και ανάβουν φωτιές. H Αστυνομία πυροβολεί στο ψαχνό από διάφορα περιφερειακά σημεία. Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο. Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο. Την ίδια ημέρα γίνεται κατάληψη της Πολυτεχνικής Σχολής Θεσσαλονίκης. Ακολουθούν κι εκεί συγκρούσεις με την Αστυνομία.
Η χούντα έχει τρομοκρατηθεί από τη λαϊκή υποστήριξη και τη μαχητικότητα της εξέγερσης. Ο δικτάτορας Παπαδόπουλος δίνει εντολή στον αρχηγό των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων Δ. Ζαγοριανάκο να επέμβει ο στρατός. Στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα από το Γουδί και τον Διόνυσο ξεκινούν τα τανκ. Στις 03.03 του Σαββάτου 17 Νοεμβρίου 1973 το τανκ ρίχνει την κεντρική πύλη του Πολυτεχνείου, καταπλακώνοντας τους διαδηλωτές που ήταν σκαρφαλωμένοι πάνω της και τραγουδούσαν τον Εθνικό Ύμνο. 

*Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο. Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο.* 

Μιλάει ένα κορίτσι κι ένα αγόρι
εκπέμπουνε τραγούδι μοιρολόι
χίλιες πενήντα αντένες η λαχτάρα
σε στόματα μανάδων η κατάρα…

Στρατός και Αστυνομία εισβάλλουν στο Μετσόβιο χτυπώντας και συλλαμβάνοντας όποιον έβλεπαν μπροστά τους. Σʼ έστησαν σε μια γωνιά και σημαδεύαν την καρδιά σου, Αχ χελιδόνι μου. Το ίδιο γίνεται και στη Θεσσαλονίκη στις 4 π.μ., Μπήκαν στην πόλη οι οχτροί. Στρατός και Αστυνομία έριξαν πάνω από 326.000 σφαίρες, διότι «δεν συνεμορφώθην προς τας υποδείξεις». Διέπραξαν 24 φόνους και 128 απόπειρες ανθρωποκτονίας. Τραυματίστηκαν 1.103 πολίτες και 61 αστυνομικοί. Συνελήφθησαν 2.000 άνθρωποι, που ξυλοκοπήθηκαν και βασανίστηκαν. Τα παιδιά που χάθηκαν τα πιάσαν οι φρουρές…

*Της εξέγερσης τα τραγούδια*

Ο *Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος* θυμάται _«χρονιές με αίμα και φωτιές/ και χούντας κι ιουλιανές»_ («Εμείς του '60»), ο δρόμος είχε τη δική του ιστορία για τον Μάνο. Όταν σφίγγουν το χέρι οι *Θεοδωράκης και Μπιθικώτσης*, οι πρώτοι νεκροί στην Επιφάνεια με τη φωνή του Σεφέρη. Μην ξεχνάς τον Ωρωπό, Το γελαστό παιδί, Ο στρατιώτης, Παλικάρι στα Σφακιά, ο Τσε, Φίλοι και αδέλφια, Αγρίμια κι αγριμάκια μου, Στη συγκέντρωση της ΕΦΕΕ. Ένα το χελιδόνι Της δικαιοσύνης ήλιε νοητέ, Πότε θα κάμει ξαστεριά, σώπα, όπου να ʽναι θα σημάνουν οι καμπάνες. Διαφορετικοί τίτλοι που μια φτιάχνουν προτάσεις. Μια ιστορία. Την ιστορία την ίδια.

_«Η πλατεία ήταν γεμάτη/ με το νόημα που 'χει κάτι/ απ' τις φωτιές/ στις γωνίες και τους δρόμους/ από συντρόφους οικοδόμους/ φοιτητές/ και συ έφεγγες στη μέση όλου του κόσμου/ κι ήσουν φως μου/ κατακόκκινη νιφάδα σε γιορτή/ σε γιορτή που δεν ξανάδα/ στη ζωή μου τη σκυφτή (...)»_ («Στη συγκέντρωση της ΕΦΕΕ»)

Το 1974 κυκλοφορούν από τον *Μίκη* *«Τα τραγούδια του αγώνα», «Στην Ανατολή» (κύκλος τραγουδιών αφιερωμένος στην εξέγερση του Πολυτεχνείου), «Αρκαδία 6 - Αρκαδία 8», «Προδομένος λαός», «Νύχτα θανάτου», «Τα τραγούδια της Ζάτουνας», «Της εξορίας»* κ.ά. Ο *Θάνος Μικρούτσικος* εμφανίζεται στη δισκογραφία με τα «Πολιτικά τραγούδια» (1975) σε ποίηση Χικμέτ και Μπίρμαν και λίγο αργότερα καταθέτει την «Καντάτα για τη Μακρόνησο» σε ποίηση Γιάννη Ρίτσου (1976). Ο *Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος*, με σημαντική παρουσία στα χρόνια της χούντας, καταθέτει μεταξύ άλλων τα έργα «Θεσσαλικός κύκλος» (1974), «Μετανάστες» (1974), «Ελεύθεροι πολιορκημένοι» (εμπνευσμένο από την αντιδικτατορική πάλη, 1977). Ο *Μάνος Λοΐζος* το «Καλημέρα ήλιε» (1974), «Τα τραγούδια του δρόμου» (1974), που ήταν πρώτες ηχογραφήσεις απαγορευμένων του τραγουδιών, όπως και «Τα νέγρικα» (1975). Ο *Χρήστος Λεοντής* γράφει το «Καπνισμένο τσουκάλι» (1975) σε ποίηση Γιάννη Ρίτσου, ο *Νίκος Μαμαγκάκης* το «Σκλάβοι πολιορκημένοι» (1974), ο *Δήμος Μούτσης* τις «Μαρτυρίες» (1974) και την «Εργατική συμφωνία» (1976), ο *Θωμάς Μπακαλάκος* «Τα αγροτικά» (1975), ο *Πάνος Τζαβέλλας*, εξόριστος στα χρόνια της χούντας, παρουσιάζει σειρά δίσκων με αντάρτικα τραγούδια και δικά του. Ο *Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος*, μετά «Το περιβόλι του τρελού», τον «Μπάλο» και το «Βρώμικο ψωμί», επανέρχεται με τα «Δέκα χρόνια κομμάτια» (1975).

*Ποιοι άλλοι δεν ξέχασαν το Πολυτεχνείο;*

Οι *Κατσιμιχαίοι* εκπλήρωσαν την υπόσχεσή τους, με τρόπο υπαινικτικό: στο «Σήματα μορς» (1987) αναπολούν την παιδική τους ηλικία στο Μπραχάμι της δεκαετίας του '60 σε «ασπρόμαυρες, σκληρές φωτογραφίες». «Ξημέρωμα φριχτό, σαν πιστολιά /Ανοίγω αργά τα μάτια μου/ απ' τη λιποθυμιά. Κύλησαν γρήγορα τα χρόνια/ πέρασε ο καιρός αργά».
«Πέφτει το κόκκινο αστέρι/ κάνω ευχή για να μου φέρει γροθιά του ʽ60 στο ένα χέρι/ και στο άλλο δίκοπο μαχαίρι/ να έρθει η αγάπη μου η πρώτη/ να μαχαιρώσει τον προδότη/ το φιλελεύθερο ιππότη/ το γιάπη τον Ισκαριώτη», ερμηνεύει ο Τζιμάκος στο «17 Νοέμβρη απόγευμα».

Ο *Μάνος Χατζιδάκις* χαιρέτισε άλλο ένα τραγούδι ως παραγωγός του δίσκου «Η παρέλαση» (1989), το παρθενικό άλμπουμ του Φοίβου Δεληβοριά στον «Σείριο». Ο Φοίβος ήταν μόλις 16 ετών και ξυπνάνε μέσα του τα ευαίσθητα σε μια επέτειο, όχι από το ίδιο το Πολυτεχνείο, αλλ' από την απογοήτευση του πατέρα του εξαιτίας της διάψευσης των προσδοκιών του: «Είναι σήμερα τρελή Πρωτομαγιά/ κι η τηλεόραση να λέει για τη χούντα/ κι ο πατέρας μου κοιτά και με λόγια σιγανά/ μουρμουρίζει, πώς χάθηκαν ολ' αυτά…».

Δυο χρόνια μετά, το 1991, στο «Νοέμβρης '91 (17 χρόνια μετά) από το άλμπουμ «Αλήτης καιρός», ο *Διονύσης Τσακνής* διαλέγει έναν άλλο τρόπο να τραγουδήσει, μαζί με το Γιώργο Νταλάρα, για το Πολυτεχνείο. Μια… ερωτική μεταφορά:
_«…Μα έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα μεγάλωσε κι αυτή κι εγώ/ μεγάλωσαν κι φίλοι μου εκεί γύρω στα σαράντα/ στα κόμματα γαντζώθηκαν και γω δεν ξέρω τι να πω/ και άλλοι στο σπιτάκι τους για πάντα. Κρατάω το στόμα μου κλειστό τα χείλη μου ματώσανε/ κι αυτοί που μας προδώσανε ανέραστοι να μείνουν/ κουφάλες δεν ξοφλήσαμε αυτό έχω μόνο να τους πω/ τα όνειρα των εραστών δεν σβήνουν»._

Τώρα, περιμένουμε τους νέους τραγουδοποιούς να γράψουν καινούρια. Και όχι, μάλλον δεν θα είναι κάποιος νικητής από κάποιο τηλεριάλιτι. Θα υπάρξει κάποιος άλλος; Τη Ρωμιοσύνη μην την κλαις. Οι πρωταγωνιστές του Πολυτεχνείου τι έγιναν; _«Στη φοιτητριούλα που σ' έχει ερωτευτεί/ θα σε καταγγείλω, πονηρέ πολιτευτή»._

Το Πολυτεχνείο είναι όλα αυτά που ήδη γνωρίζουμε, Μάνα μου Ελλάς. Αρκεί να μην το ξεχάσουμε ποτέ, γιʼ αυτό που ήταν και είναι. Εγώ, είπαμε, δεν έζησα Πολυτεχνείο, δυο δυνατές θύμησες έχω, _Μη με ρωτάς, δε θυμάμαι, Ποιος τη ζωή μου, ποιος την κυνηγά να την ξεμοναχιάσει μεσ' τη νύχτα. Υπάρχει λόγος σοβαρός, που ήμουν νέος χλιαρός. 

_Προσθέστε στα σχόλια τα «δικά» σας, ατελείωτα τραγούδια που σας φέρνουν στο μυαλό το Πολυτεχνείο, τις «δικές» σας νότες του αγώνα, της εξέγερσης, της πάλης ξεκίνημα νέοι αγώνες, για τα αδέρφια που χάθηκαν νωρίς. 

_Στο Πολυτεχνείο έλα να σε δω, έχω δυο κουβέντες πάλι να σου πω…_

πηγή: http://www.e-tetradio.gr/ar1935el_ed...lytexneio.html

 :Blink:

----------

FOTIS 1525 (26-10-12), 

lepouras (26-10-12), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (27-10-12), 

pl4tonas (31-10-17)

----------


## radioamateur

Ένας από τους ιστορικούς ραδιοπειρατές είναι και ο Γιώργος Κυρλάκης, που λειτουργούσε με το ψευδώνυμο Easy Rider (Ελεύθερος Καβαλάρης) και που είναι ο δημιουργός του «ΕΔΩ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ» κατασκευάζοντας έναν πρόχειρο αλλά κατάλληλο ραδιοπομπό μεσαίων κυμάτων στους 963 χιλιοκύκλους, που ήταν η φωνή της ηρωικής εξέγερσης του Πολυτεχνείου το Νοέμβριο του 1973 στην Αθήνα.

Το ‘ΕΔΩ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ’ είναι ένα Ραδιοφωνικό Μετέωρο στην ιστορία της Ελληνικής Ραδιοφωνίας και ίσως παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία που μια εξέγερση σπουδάζουσας και εργαζόμενης νεολαίας ενάντια στη δικτατορία της 21 Απριλίου είχε το δικό της Ραδιοσταθμό. Ο Γιώργος Κυρλάκης, μετέπειτα τεχνικός της ΕΡΤ, μιλάει πάντα για το "δικό του Πολυτεχνείο". Είναι ο ηλεκτρονικός ραδιοπειρατής EASY RIDER, που έφτιαξε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ λίγων ωρών, το πομπό του ΕΔΩ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ μέσα στα εργαστήρια της Σχολής Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανολόγων.

Ώσπου να ακουστεί καλά το "ΕΔΩ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ" με (4) λυχνίες 807 στην έξοδο και με πρόβλεψη για μια ενδεχόμενη ισχύος 813 χρειάστηκε να γίνουν ηρωϊκές τεχνικές προσπάθειες. ΄Αριστος ραδιοτεχνίτης ο Γιώργος Κυρλάκης πραγματοποίησε την ιδέα να αποκτήσουν οι ‘’ελεύθεροι πολιορκημένοι’’ του Πολυτεχνείου τη δική τους ραδιοφωνική κραυγή και να ξεσηκώσουν με τα ερτζιανά κύματα ολόκληρο τον Αθηναϊκό λαό και όχι μόνο, να τρέξει για να βοηθήσει. Σε λίγη ώρα το "ΕΔΩ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ" το άκουγε όλη η Αθήνα, γιατί τον έπιαναν και τον αναμετάδιναν και άλλοι Ραδιοπειρατές σ’ όλη την Αττική, κι ακόμα τον μετάδιναν και ξένοι Ραδιοσταθμοί, το BBC Λονδίνου, το Παρίσι, η Ντόϋτσε Βέλε Γερμανίας, σ’ όλο το κόσμο.

Πρώτος εκφωνητής που έδωσε και το όνομα του Σταθμού ήταν ο μεταλλειολόγος Μίλτος Χαραλαμπίδης, ύστερα ο Δημήτρης Παπαχρήστου και τελευταία η Μαρία Δαμανάκη. Ο Γιώργος Κυρλάκης ‘’ο Ραδιοπειρατής των εξεγερμένων’’ ήταν άγρυπνος πάνω απ’ το πομπό για να Ακούγεται η Φωνή της Ελευθερίας ... ‘’ ΄Ελληνες φαντάροι είμαστε αδέλφια, δεν θα μας χτυπήσετε, δε θα αφήσετε να χυθεί αδελφικό αίμα...’’ Τελικά με την είσοδο του τανκ, πριν τη σιγή του Σταθμού, ο Δημήτρης Παπαχρήστου σαν τέλος του προγράμματος θα απαγγείλει με σπάνιο σθένος και τραγικό ύφος τον Εθνικό ΄Υμνο

πηγή: http://to-paliatzidiko.blogspot.gr/2...post_7489.html

 :W00t:

----------

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (27-10-12), 

pl4tonas (31-10-17), 

Spirtos (18-11-12), 

SV1EDG (28-10-12)

----------


## andrewsweet4

Για ακομη μια φορα "ξεθαβω" αυτο το θεμα με αφορμη τη σημερινη επαιτειο για τα 39 χρονια απο την εισοδο του τανκ στο πολυτεχνειο. Μηπως υπαρχουν αλλες πληροφοριες για τα ιστορικα μηχανηματα που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν? Και τι απεγινε η "τεχνικη ομαδα" του ιστορικου πομπου? Τελικα ο Easy Rider δεν βρισκεται στη ζωη πλεον?

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχω την αίσθηση ότι η συχνότητα ήταν οι 1050 ΚΗΖ αλλά μπορεί να είμαι και λάθος.

----------


## p.gabr

O καιρός πέρασε, ίσως τώρα μπορούμε να λέμε ιστορικά ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ γεγονότα

Θα αναφερθώ στις παρεμβολές και στον τρόπο
όπως γνωρίζετε υπήρξαν παρεμβολές στον σταθμό του πολυτεχνείου 
Γνωρίζω ακριβώς τα ονόματα και τον τρόπο , άλλα δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να αναφερθούν τα ονόματα χωρίς την άδεια τους 
οι παρεμβολές από τα βόρεια προαστεια γινόταν από το Μενίδι και το γνωστό εργοστάσιο τηλ/νιας 
 Ο πομπός παρεμβολής ήταν ενας BC-610 διασκευασμένος για αυτές τις συχνότητες ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΡΕΙΑ ΜΕΡΟΝΥΚΤΑ να τον μετατρέψουν 2 τεχνικοί και τον άνθρωπο των περιελίξεων  Τις ήμερες δε των παρεμβολών τα άτομα αυτά ήταν φρουρουμενα
Το τι άλλαζαν στον πομπό επίσης γνωρίζω ακριβώς και ισως κάποτε αναφέρω  και τον τρόπο
Δευτερο σημείο παρεμβολών ηταν το ΚΕΕΘΑ  και τρίτο σημείο το KEA στο ανατολικό αεροδρόμιο ώστε να καλύπτουν πλήρως το λεκανοπέδιο
Όμως δεν είχε καμμια επαφή ο ένας παρεμβολεας με τον άλλο, απλώς ο καθένας λειτουργούσε κατόπιν εντολών και περιφρούρησης


Για τον BC-610 έχω μιλήσει εδώ

Εαν δεν επιτρέπονται αυτά που αναφέρω να διαγράφουν ....τα ονόματα όλης της ιστορίας δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να αναφερθούν

----------


## Bard

> O καιρός πέρασε, ίσως τώρα μπορούμε να λέμε ιστορικά ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ γεγονότα
> 
> Θα αναφερθώ στις παρεμβολές και στον τρόπο
> όπως γνωρίζετε υπήρξαν παρεμβολές στον σταθμό του πολυτεχνείου 
> Γνωρίζω ακριβώς τα ονόματα και τον τρόπο , άλλα δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να αναφερθούν τα ονόματα χωρίς την άδεια τους 
> οι παρεμβολές από τα βόρεια προαστεια γινόταν από το Μενίδι και το γνωστό εργοστάσιο τηλ/νιας 
>  Ο πομπός παρεμβολής ήταν ενας BC-610 διασκευασμένος για αυτές τις συχνότητες ΧΡΕΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΤΡΕΙΑ ΜΕΡΟΝΥΚΤΑ να τον μετατρέψουν 2 τεχνικοί και τον άνθρωπο των περιελίξεων  Τις ήμερες δε των παρεμβολών τα άτομα αυτά ήταν φρουρουμενα
> Το τι άλλαζαν στον πομπό επίσης γνωρίζω ακριβώς και ισως κάποτε αναφέρω  και τον τρόπο
> Δευτερο σημείο παρεμβολών ηταν το ΚΕΕΘΑ  και τρίτο σημείο το KEA στο ανατολικό αεροδρόμιο ώστε να καλύπτουν πλήρως το λεκανοπέδιο
> ...




O καιρός πέρασε, ίσως τώρα μπορούμε να λέμε ιστορικά ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ γεγονότα...

Πρεπει  να αναφερθουν,,,,..........

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

> Τα παράσιτα γίνονταν από το χουντικό στρατό (το γνωστό σφύριγμα στην κλασσική ηχογράφηση). Εκείνη την εποχή ο στρατός της χούντας έκανε παρεμβολές και στην Deutche Welle που μετέδιδε πρόγραμμα στην ελληνική γλώσσα.



Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη που επαλήθευσες τα γραφόμενά μου.

----------


## andrewsweet4

και εγω αυτο πιστευω... οχι απαραιτητα να αναφερθουν ονοματα, αλλα ολα τα τεχνικα στοιχεια  δεν βρισκω λογο να μην αναφερθουν...

----------


## p.gabr

Ιστοριας συναιχεια λοιπον

θα πρεπει να αναφερθουν ,γιατι σημερα παραλιγο να με χανατε

Εφιππος στην μηχανη με καμμια πενητραρια χιλιομετρα, αντιλαμβανομαι μπροστα μου μια γραμμη κοκκινη και αμεσως ενοιωσα στο λαιμο μου το σχοινι .Ηταν ενα ραμμα οικοδομικο ,που κρεμμοταν απο κολλωνα σε κολωνα 
Ευτυχως οτι ειχα για πρωτη φορα φετος ,χρησιμοποιησει το χειμωνιατικο μπουφαν (μουσαμας) που καλλυπτει μεχρι το σαγωνι  Το σχοινι κοπηκε αφηνωντας εντονα σημαδια χαραγματιας , ακριβως ατο σημειο του λαιμου


ΕΠΙ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ

Ο μικρος τοτε ΦΡΕ.....  ΕΛΠΙΔΟΦΟΡΟΣ εχοντας τρελα με το πειρατικα και τις ναυτικες επικοινωνιες ,ολο και καπου τον συλαμβανε ο δοιηκητης σε παρανομιες
Οταν ειχαν αρχισει οι εκπομπες του σταθμου του πολυτεχνιου ,ηρθε διαταγη να φτειαχτει κατι που να τον παραμβαλει και γρηγορα Ο διοικητης ηξερε ποια πορτα θα χτυπησει

Ετσι λοιπον οτι ειχε ονειρεφθει του ηρθε μπροστα του.Δηλ να κανει δοκιμες στον  ελευθερα  BC610 ,που τοτε αυτος τον επισκευαζε
ο πομπος αυτος λειουργουσε απο τους 2-18 μηζ με αλλαγες βαθμιδων και πηνιων


  Η βαθμιδα ΤU -47  ,ειχε τα συντονισμενα κυκλωματα του ταλαντωτη ,διπλασιαστριας, οδηγησεως και αυτη επιλεχθηκε  Ηταν για κανονικη λειτουργια 2-2.5 μηζ
30-4-2006 1-50-50 πμ.jpg

το πηνιο του ταλλαντωτη δεν αλλαχτηκε γιατι ξεκιναγε απο αυτες τις συχνοτητες και μετα γινοταν διπλασιασμος
  επρεπε να αλλαξει τα πηνια της dubler και της driver ,ωστε και αυτα να κατεβουν απο 2-2.5 στους 1-1.125

Εδω αλλαχτηκαν τα δυο δεξια πηνια
30-4-2006 1-51-29 πμ.jpg

τα πηνια τα ανελαβε το τμημα περιελιξεων ο κυριος  ΛΑΜΠ.... ΔΙΟΝΥΣΗΣ

(οποτε του ελεγες θελω εναν μετασχηματιστη ταδε -ταδε -ταδε ,απο το εργαστηριο του στο σπιτι .........απαντουσε....... τωρα μου το λες μια βδομαδα πιο μπροστα δεν μπορουσες ..τωρα που ακριβιναν τα συρματα!!!!!!!)

Για το πηνιο ανοδου το μονο που χρειαστηκε ,ηταν να χαλασουν ενα αλλο και να το προσθεσουν μισο -μισο στο πηνιο των 2-3.5 μηζ .Προσθεσαν και  σπειρες στο επαγωγικο δευτερευον και αυτο πλεον δεν χωρουσε μεσα να περιστραφει πληρως...Αλλα η λεπτομερια αυτη δεν πειραζε

το πηνιο εξοδου που εγινε αλλο τοσο ΣΕ ΜΗΚΟΣ

30-4-2006 3-00-30 πμ.jpg


Τον ΕΛΠΙΔΟΦΟΡΟ βοηθουσε και ο μικροτερος ΧΑΤΖ..... ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ
Τρεις μερες και νυκτες ,διηρκησε αυτο και φτειαξαν και συμπληρωματικα πηνια , για κατω απο τους 1000, και για πανω απο τους 1250 ,μην τυχον αλλαζε συχνοτητα Tα 400 w του BC-610 ηταν ετοιμα για παρενοχλησεις

Οπως ειπα και προηγουμενως, δεν υπηρχε καμμια επαφη με τους αλλους παρεμβολεις .Ετσι στο Γουδη και στο Ελληνικο ,ποτε δεν μαθευτηκε τι σκαρωσαν


Αργοτερα τροποποιηθηκαν πολλοι βασει αυτου,για την τοπικη ενημερωση και προπαγανδα ,σε νησια και απομακρες περιοχες στα μεσαια κυμματα

Αυτα για την ιστορια


Υ.Γ

Αναλογιζομενος παντα τα οσα αναφερω, αποφασισα εστω λιγο αργα να μην εμφανιζονται πληρως τα ονοματα τους,Εξ αλλου αυτο δεν εχει τον πρωτο ρολο 
Θα ζητησω την εγκριση των δυο πρωταγωνιστων, για την αναρτηση του ονοματος τους

----------

A--15 (23-11-12), 

andreas157 (18-11-12), 

andrewsweet4 (17-11-12), 

Bard (17-11-12), 

ChristosK (18-11-12), 

genesis (17-11-12), 

Marc (19-11-12), 

Neuraxia (18-11-12), 

Notios38 (18-11-12), 

PARKER (19-11-12), 

Spirtos (18-11-12)

----------


## sakisr

> O καιρός πέρασε, ίσως τώρα μπορούμε να λέμε ιστορικά ΑΛΗΘΙΝΑ γεγονότα



Καλα εισαι μεγαλος σε ολα!!!Πες μου οτι εκεινη την εποχη υπηρετουσες και τα γνωριζεις πρωτο χερι?Αυτες οι λεπτομερειες ειναι ανατριχιαστικες.Θυμασαι και την τελευταια λεπτομερια.....
Το θεμα ειναι ομως αν πρεπει να κρατησουμε τα καλα και χρησιμα και να ξεχασουμε οτι 38 χρονια τωρα μας θυμιζει καταστασεις και εικονες ντροπης.

----------

p.gabr (18-11-12)

----------


## silver

Μην ξεχναμε οτι εκτος απο αυτα που αναφερει ο Παναγιωτης εγιναν παρεμβολες αλλα και αναμεταδωσεις απο αλλους ερασιτεχνες της εποχης.Ειχαν χωριστει σε δυο ομαδες αναλογα τα πιστευω τους προσπαθωντας οι μεν να ενισχυσουν την "φωνη του Πολυτεχνειου" και οι δε να μην αφησουν να ακουστει ειτε λογω ιδεολογιας ειτε προβλεποντας το τι θα επακολουθησει μιας και το τοτε ραδιοφωνικο τοπιο δεν ειχε φιλοξενησει εκπομπες πολιτικου περιεχομενου.Ετσι δυο η τρεις μερες μετα υπηρξε μια γενικη εξορμηση της ΚΥΠ,η οποια μας ειχε ολους ανεξαιρετως "φακελωμενους".Πηγαιναν μεχρι και σε σπιτια ανθρωπων που ειχαν καιρο να "ανοιξουν"και δεν ειχαν τιποτα στα σπιτια τους.Αρκουσε η υπαρξη της κεραιας.Και μετα για πολυ καιρο αν θυμαστε υπηρχε μια νεκρικη σιγη στην μπαντα.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ενώ τώρα που υπάρχουν τα αυτόματα συστήματα παρακολούθησης, είναι όλοι φακελωμένοι αυτόματα. Πάντως στο ραδιόφωνο και στην τηλεόραση πλέον ο πολιτικός λόγος που ακούγεται είναι σχεδόν πλήρως καπελωμένος και κατευθυνόμενος, ελέω νεοφιλελευθερισμού και σχολής του Σικάγο. Όσο για BC610 στα μεσαία, δεν ασχολήθηκε μόνο ο στρατός με τους πομπούς προπαγάνδας, υπήρχαν και ερασιτέχνες (αργότερα, βέβαια).

----------


## SV2IPW

Η ιστορία πρέπει να καταγραφεί όπως και να έχει...μας αρέσει δεν μας αρέσει, υπήρξε και το άλλο κομμάτι του πομπού του Πολυτεχνείου...αυτό της παρεμβολής του.
Και μόνο, η τεχνική και προσωπική περιγραφή του Παναγιώτη αξίζει για να γίνει ρεπορτάζ...στη" μηχανή του χρόνου" !!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μια παραπομπή σχετική με το Δημήτρη (Μήτσο) Παπαχρίστο, έναν από τους εκφωνητές του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού του Πολυτεχνείου:
http://www.madata.gr/epikairotita/sa...ra/236487.html

και μια συνέντευξη του Α. Σκευοφύλακα,οδηγού του άρματος που εισέβαλλε στο Πολυτεχνείο εκείνη τη νύχτα:
http://www.madata.gr/epikairotita/sa...ra/236417.html

----------


## p.gabr

Επετειακή επαναφορά του θέματος για τα νέα μέλη
 





Nα υπενθυμίσω αυτά που ο Δημήτρης έχει πει

Σταθμος πολυτεχν&#949.jpg 

Οτι εδώ αυτό που έχει μπροστά του ο (eazy raider ) και αναφέρεται ως <<ο πομπός του πολυτεχνείου >> είναι όργανο έλεγχου


..................................................  ..................................................  ............





> Ανεβάζω μια ιστορική φωτογραφία από το  ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό του Πολυτεχνείου αμοντάριστη. Συνήθως σε εφημερίδες  εμφανιζόταν ο Easy Rider μπροστά από τη γεννήτρια-συχνόμετρο της General  Radio να ελέγχει το σήμα του σταθμού αλλά είχε περικοπεί η ταμπέλα που  βλέπετε δεξιά στο τραπέζι. Η ταμπέλα γράφει "Συνάδελφοι μια παράκληση  μην καταστρέφετε τα όργανα και έπιπλα" και η επιγραφή συνήθως δεν  φαίνεται σε δημοσιεύσεις της πασίγνωστης φωτογραφίας στις εφημερίδες. Με  τις καταστροφές που έγιναν πρόσφατα, η φωτογραφία μπορεί να είναι και  πάλι λίγο επίκαιρη. Η φωτογραφία υπάρχει στην έκθεση για τα 70 χρόνια  της ελληνικής ραδιοφωνίας στο Ζάππειο μαζί με άλλα πολλά  ενδιαφέροντα....














*Aυτο που τελικά ονομάζουν πομπό, είναι αυτή εδώ  η γεννήτρια σημάτων  RF ( με μια διάφορα στο όργανο )
*

*Vintage General Radio Type 1001-A Standard Signal Generator*

----------

agis68 (17-11-13), 

Marc (18-11-13), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (18-11-13)

----------


## p.gabr

Σχετικά με αυτά έγραψα ένα άρθρο και μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από εδώ 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/csndtq4zuq...20NEW.pdf?dl=0

Ομως από τότε μέχρι τώρα έχουν αλλάξει μερικά πράγματα 

12227887_10207081415207613_28356155_o.jpg

Εχει βρεθεί μια φωτογραφία ανάπλασης του σταθμού η οποία δεν ταιριάζει με τα όσα ξέραμε 
Το βλέπουμε εδώ με ενισχυτή DUBL-EX κάτι που δεν είναι αληθές καθώς και με μια γεννήτρια σημάτων  στρατιωτική Ι-72 Τέλος στο ομοίωμα φαίνεται αριστερά πεντακάθαρα λυχνία 813 κάτι που δεν επιβεβαιώνεται

  Εδώ ο πραγματικός ενισχυτής για τον οποίο έγραψα 

slide_16.jpg

Εδω η γεννήτρια Ι-72

14680560_555447454660794_7642971076997835960_n.jpg



Επίσης σε κάτι που έγραψα και υπάρχουν νέα στοιχεία  από απόγονο- φίλου του τότε διοικητή διαβιβάσεων  
Ναι ότι έγραψα έγινε,  άλλα τελικά* δεν δόθηκε εντολή για παρεμβολές*

----------


## SV1EDG

Παναγιώτη έτσι έγινε? Γιατί στο χώρο εργασίας όλοι λένε για παλιό συνάδελφο (τον οποίο πρέπει να ξέρεις) στον οποίο δόθηκε εντολή να κατασκευάσει πομπό με μεγαλύτερη ισχύ προκειμένου να παρεμβάλει αυτόν του Πολυτεχνείου.Το διασταύρωσες καλά ?

----------


## p.gabr

Το ήξερα από παλιά αλλά και προσφάτως ξαναειπωθηκαν μέσω τρίτου από τον ίδιο τον Φρερη .
Εξ άλλου δεν υπήρχε ο χρόνος για κάτι άλλο. Όλη η ιστορία βαστηξε πολύ λίγο.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είπα έγινε, αλλά σύμφωνα με τον K. Νοτ..... που ο πατέρας ηταν των διαβιβάσεων ,δεν δόθηκε τελικά η εντολή για τις παρεμβολές.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εγώ ξέρω ιστορία για ένα συγκεκριμένο άτομο και πολύ γνωστό στο χώρο, που ο ίδιος υποστηρίζει ότι έφτιαξε πομπό για το Πολυτεχνείο και τους βοήθησε πάρα πολύ και κάποιοι άλλοι ότι τον παρέμβαλε!
Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη...

----------


## p.gabr

Γιώργο η ιστορία μπερδεύεται για τον εξής λόγο 
Υπήρξαν πολίτες (παρακινουμενοι η όχι) αντικαθεστωτικοι που αναμετάδιδαν το σήμα και καθεστωτικοί που παρέμβαλαν. 
Εγώ γράφω αυτά που έχω ακούσει από πρώτο χέρι. 

Αυτό όμως είναι μια άλλη ιστορία σχετική όμως με τον σταθμό που ότι έγινε έχει παρουσιαστεί, αλλά και πάλι αφηγήσεις των ιδίων ατόμων έρχονται σε αντιφάσεις.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ...αλλά και πάλι αφηγήσεις των ιδίων ατόμων έρχονται σε αντιφάσεις.



Σωστά, ο καθένας λέει ότι τον βολεύει και οι εποχές ήταν πολύ σκοτεινές.
Χθες χάζευα την ταινία με τον Βουτσά που ο καθένας παρακολουθούσε τον άλλο, πράγμα που δεν απείχε πολύ από την πραγματικότητα.
Όπως επίσης κατηγορούν κάποιοι άτομο που παρουσιάζετε σαν ευεργέτης του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού, σαν ρουφιάνο της ασφάλειας και μάλλον από δική μου πείρα ίσως έχουν δίκιο. Καταλαβαίνεις ίσως για ποιον λέω.
Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη ποιος λέει την αλήθεια και να καταλάβεις τον πραγματικό ρόλο κάποιων!

----------


## p.gabr

Σχετικά με τις παρεμβολές εκ μέρους του στρατού σας βάζω ακριβώς το περσινό μήνυμα που είχα για αυτό το θέμα 

tmp_28419-2016-11-18 11.28.05-1162795780.jpg

Μπορεί να έκανα και λάθος στην αρχή γιαυτό και έστω αργά το διορθώνω 

Απο εκεί και πέρα  ότι θέλει ο καθένας πιστεύει.

----------

